# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Oracle & SQL server same server?

## Brad Craig

I have a customer wanting to install MS SQL serve on a box that has an existing Oracle database.  Has anyone ever seen this befor or have any opinions on problems that may be encountered in doing this?  Any info is appreciated!

Thanks,

Brad

----------


## Ray Miao

On 1/8/99 12:00:45 PM, Brad Craig wrote: 
> I have a customer wanting to install MS SQL serve on a box that has an 
> existing Oracle database.  Has anyone ever seen this befor or have any 
> opinions on problems that may be encountered in doing this?  Any info is 
> appreciated!

Thanks,

Brad

No problem for this as long as you got enough memory to handle both services.

----------

